# Assassin snail care?



## GoldUmbrellaGirl (Jul 19, 2015)

So...funny story...I decided to get a couple tank mates for my new betta and had decided on a nerite snail, Neddard (I just started watching Game of Thrones) and a few ghost shrimp, all collectively named Charlie. When I got home, I noticed a tiny hitch hiker in with my shrimp, googled the sucker and found out he's a carnivorous assassin snail (and thus brought home a plot line, haha). When I called the store I got him from, they assured me that he wouldn't attack a nerite 4 times his size, but that he would likely starve because assassins feed on the parasitic snails that can infest a tank. They didn't have any ideas on what to feed him in my tank, seeing as how I don't have a snail infestation. Any one have any ideas on what I can do for the little guy? My betta seems to like both of his snail friends.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

If you feed a good quality pellet the assassin will eat those when hungry, my five scoot over every time I feed Trev, then they have to compete with the shrimp for anny fallen chunks of pellets. I have damsnails also so they get to hunt some aswell. But beware, he can attack other snails in the tank even tho they are much bigger. They are adviced to house with no other snail species as they are as you say carnivorous. According to my research the size rarely matters I'm afraid, they suck the snail out of its shell if it gets access...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Assassins usually hunt by chasing down a target snail and injecting it's snout thing into the soft part to basically liquefy the insides. I have seen my own assassins take out one of my nerites and it ended up super dead. I would not keep a nerite with an assassin snail. Assassins should be provided with prey snails, mine wouldn't eat offered foods.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I had a assassin snail for a year I believe. The other day I look at the shell and see it was empty. I think the 2 ghost shrimp I had ate it. I have a lot of ramshorn snails so shat did I do? Bought a couple more assassin snails. But I am sure they will eat other stuff.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

BTW your betta is lovely.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've had Assassin Snails in with the same Nerites for two or three years. They don't even go near the Nerites which are several times larger but I assume it could happen.

Axeria is correct in that they wil eat leftover food so pest snails aren't necessary. On occasion I will stuff a frozen blood worm where the Betta can't reach it.


----------

